# rh is 50 percent. need dehumidifier?



## Relentless999 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm using the htg dryer that hangs from the ceiling. Soon ill have it in a hb large with a single fan, but rh is still gonna be about 50 or a little less. Do I need a dehumidifier?


----------



## Rockster (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope,not at all.although everyone bangs on about keeping the air very dry in flower,cannabis actually thrives in higher humidity(60-70%) but the problem is mold and fungi develop when the air is that wet.

50% is fine for veg but once you get into flower your humidity will increase and this is best addressed with more efficient vent rather than dehumidifying the air.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 27, 2009)

I am using a dh but thats because I have high humidity were I live. I have the dh programmed to keep flower room at 50% and have no problems yet!
Knock on wood (forehead)

Cheers!!!


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 27, 2009)

sorry I should have specified.  my veg and flower room are also at -50% RH, but this thread is concerning the dryer chamber.  I have a htg dryer that hangs inside of the homebox large.. the rh is 50%, do I need a dehumidifer for this drying chamber?
I was planning on just putting a box fan underneath the apparatus that hangs inside the tent. this way it would blow up through the buds, and turn them once a day.. or i could get a oscillating fan..

what do u guys think?

thanks!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi R999...

Nah...  you sure don't need RH that's any lower than 50% to dry bud but some air movement is a good thing but you don't need a lot of air movement so I doubt if you need more fans.  If you already have a fan pulling air out of the drying box then plenty of fresh air is coming into the tent and that should be a very nice amount of air movement.  Imho a slow, low temp dry will give you smoother taste and more even drying.  My humidity is around 50% in the summer with A/C going 24/7 and I just dried some very dank bud in 4-5 days depending on the size of the buds.   Just let it take it's time and you'll have the nicest smoke...

I do suggest that you watch closely for any signs of bud rot with 50% RH...   In the summer it's too hot around here to run a dehumidifier.  I have a fairly large Whirlpool dehum and it creates quite a bit of heat so I only use it in cooler months to help with humidity and to keep up night temps in the winter.  

Peace!


----------

